# Help: drawstring options



## jacksnow (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm tired of the drawstring breaking. any suggestions on a good alternative? Thinking of going to west marine, or rei and buying some high quality cord same diameter. 

Any thoughts?


Thanks,

Jack


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Drawstring for what?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

jacksnow said:


> I'm tired of the drawstring breaking. any suggestions on a good alternative? Thinking of going to west marine, or rei and buying some high quality cord same diameter.
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks,
> Jack


Ive been using stens true blue starter rope. In expensive and very durable, much more then standard braided rope.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Jack,


Like "Drmerdp", I'm going to assume you are talking about the cord on your recoil starter, and not the "drawstring" cord that keeps your sweatpants from falling down......:devil:


I got pretty tired of cords falling at the worst possible time (or so it always seemed....), and bought about 50 feet of mil spec 550 parachute cord. I think it is now on three of my pieces of power equipment, and the one that has been on there for 3 seasons now still looks like new.


There is actually stronger paracord, but a true 550 is rated for a minimum of 550 lbs before it will snap. Coils up pretty nice too...:wink2:
.
.

.


----------

